# Anti-foaming agent found in Chicken McNuggets



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Anti-foaming agent found in Chicken McNuggets by Mike Adams, the Health Ranger (NaturalNews) Ever wonder what’s really found in Chicken McNuggets? Some of the ingredients, it turns out, seem to belong more to an industrial factory of some kind, not a food retailer. According to the McDonald’s Corporation, its famous Chicken McNuggets are made with [...]

*Read More...*


----------

